# An Article on linebreeding



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

I was interested in learning more about linebreeding so I did a little googling. I found a pretty good, easy to understand article. I thought it was pretty interesting. I thought others might like to read it too. I was very confused about all the terminology although I have read and heard about it a lot on the sight. But mostly I was confused on why people did inbreeding and linebreeding. For awhile I was actually a little disgusted by it... lol But this is a very good article. And it helped me understand a lot more about it and why people do it.

Line Breeding


----------

